# Follow up appt



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone

I don't post on here very often.  But just to let any of you ladies know who are waiting for a follow up appt, that I have one on the 24th Sept at 3.20pm which I am going to cancel as I am going for FET and just need a treatment schedule.  So before I phone and cancel would anybody like this appt?

Rach


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya rach

i am sure someone will be along soon who would like it

hope your well


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Rach,
hope all is ok with you. Thanks so much for letting us know. I have PM'd you. Not sure if you have cancelled yet, but I would so appreciate the opportunity to get seen sooner.
Wishing you loads of luck with your FET


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you for what you did this am Rach. I'm sure by now somebody will have been grateful to have had an appointment so soon. Take care and all the best with your FET x


----------

